# my dog has ichthyosis, help?



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any info or experience on ichthyosis? My dog has just been diagnosed and we are waiting on the medicated shampoo to start treatment. The info i've found online has been rather grim and i'm just worried. I was hopeful someone has experience with it and can guide me with my boys treatment. My vet is working with a specialist and came up with a treatment plan but its nice to talk to someone thats going through it:wavey:thanks


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't have any help for you but wanted to say I hope you get it under control and your doggie is feeling better soon!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I've heard of it but that's about all. Hopefully someone with more experience will be along soon.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Be sure to let your breeder know.
This is an inherited condition for which there is a DNA test.

OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tye*

Tye

So sorry your dog has this.

I just googled it and it looks like there is lots of info on it.
ichtyosis in dogs - Google Search

Please let us know how your dog is.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

This unusual inherited condition is rare in Goldens - most often it is seen in Westies. There are medicated shampoos that you could try and I believe that retinol (Retin-A) has shown promise as well. I would absolutely see a specialist in canine dermatology for the best course of action.

Sending good thoughts your way - please update us.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lots of terrific information here to help get you started. Thoughts and best wishes coming your way.


----------



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. I appreciate all the help I can get. Right now we are going to start duoxo seborrhea shampoo baths. I have to start him on an omega 3 product but he is allergic to fish so i am looking into hemp oil. 
http://www.naturesperfectoil.com/updates.html
I think this is the product I will use, I have to clear it with my vet first. 
Our breeder has been informed every step of the way, I think she's taking this news to heart and will hopefully hold off, my dogs parents are retired but she has a sibling from a previous litter she was going to breed. She knows anyway so the ball is in her court. I hope she will do the right thing and test to see if her dog is a carrier as well.
The retinol A - idea is a good one, he's eating California natural grain free chicken, it’s a quality food and it lists that vitamin A is in it but not how many IU per cup. I will have to see if I can give him chicken liver treats to increase his intake.
Is anyone on here giving hemp oil to dogs? 
Thanks for the comments, this is very helpful


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

I never knew dogs could have that!!
My 12yr old daughter and hubbie have it but a rare strain of it that only effects the palms of the hands and soles of the feet (which is very lucky in a way, it is a terrible condition to have!)....I think that its only found here in Orkney and in people whos blood line can be traced back to orkney!
My hubbie has used the vitiman A treatments ad they worked very well, although he only ever used them short term due to the potential liver damage/side effects. We go through moisturizer and special bath products by the dozen!!
Good luck with the treatments and I hope they work. sorry I couldn't be of more help...I can only say that keeping on top of it makes the condition easier to live with! (If we run out of cream for day or two both my daughter and hubbie will end up wih severe,painfull cracking of the skin)


----------



## Deena (May 3, 2011)

I have a 5 year old Golden diagnosed with ichthyosis when he was a pup. He is doing well.


----------



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

How did he do? What did you have to do to treat him and how often at this point. my guy is now on seborrhea shampoo twice weekly and then a spray nightly and a spot on treatment weekly along with spectrum allergy injections to help with his allergies. Charlie is also on primrose oil and black currant oil to get his omega 3's in because he's allergic to fish oil. Sorry, I only know of 1 other dog with this that seems better off then my own and i was hoping for some inspirational advice. I just worry because he's so prone to infection now and i don't want him to be immune to antibiotics in the near future. Thanks for your responce I appreciate all the help i can get.


----------



## Deena (May 3, 2011)

My regular vet consulted a veterinary dermatologist for me, and came up with a treatment plan of weekly baths with Keratolux shampoo ( Virbac). I think this shampoo works well, although I have never been able to do weekly baths, more like monthly. She also suggested 3V oil supplement, and I also have been giving him a tablespoon of olive oil, and a gel cap of flaxseed oil.
I have been feeding him a Nutro product called Ultra Holistic Superfood for large breed adult. 
I don't know if any of these ideas would work for you, but my guy has been stabilized and is pretty much a normal dog who just sheds a lot of flakes. The only problem that seems to happen is after he swims alot in lake water, he gets folliculitis, which requires an antibiotic shampoo to clear up. I have to be careful with him and hose him off with fresh water after he swims.
It seems your dogs allergies complicates things.


----------



## Mary Ann (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,
My American Bulldog has ichthyosis. It's a very challenging disease, but we love our animals so we do anything we can. She is being seen by the dermatology unit at Cornell University in NY. We use vitamin A and a cream rinse called Epi-soothy by Vibrac. She also gets a moisturizing spray called Humilac. She's had many infections related to the disease. I highly recommend seeing a dermatology expert.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

tye said:


> How did he do? What did you have to do to treat him and how often at this point. my guy is now on seborrhea shampoo twice weekly and then a spray nightly and a spot on treatment weekly along with spectrum allergy injections to help with his allergies. Charlie is also on primrose oil and black currant oil to get his omega 3's in because he's allergic to fish oil. Sorry, I only know of 1 other dog with this that seems better off then my own and i was hoping for some inspirational advice. I just worry because he's so prone to infection now and i don't want him to be immune to antibiotics in the near future. Thanks for your responce I appreciate all the help i can get.


I don't know anything about this disorder but if you live somewhere near UIUC their vet school is top notch. I am sure they have a dermatologist there that could work with you to help out your dog. Good luck!


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mary Ann said:


> Hi,
> My American Bulldog has ichthyosis. It's a very challenging disease, but we love our animals so we do anything we can. She is being seen by the dermatology unit at Cornell University in NY. We use vitamin A and a cream rinse called Epi-soothy by Vibrac. She also gets a moisturizing spray called Humilac. She's had many infections related to the disease. I highly recommend seeing a dermatology expert.


Hi, can someone explain a little more about this disease and particularly what is meant by "infections due to the disease"? It is believed that my 14 month old has this disease and frankly, I'm scared to death. I know this is an older post but if anyone can respond, especially the OP I would be SO grateful. Also, do dogs itch? Is there black flakes on parts of the skin in addition to the white scaly flakes?

Thanks so much


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I have no answers, but you might consider bumping this in the morning, or even starting a new thread. Sometimes these get buried overnight.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It is important to understand that different breeds react differently to the disease. For most goldens the disease manifests itself as excess dander. In goldens with other underlying issues the disease can be much more serious.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

ICH is a recessive skin disorder that requires both parents to have at least one copy of the gene in order for the puppy to have the disorder. As the Golden Retriver breeders have started testing their dogs over the last 2 years (the test came out in Dec 2010) we have discovered that a lot more dogs are carriers than were ever suspected. The real surprise has been the number of affected dogs. Many of these dogs have little or no symptoms. After all, dandruff is a pretty minor thing to a dog. It is a bigger issue to the owner who has it on their carpet.


Prior to the test, the old time breeder advise was that it happened in some litters (flakes show about 4-5 weeks) but that it usually clears up by a year of age. Now we know that it does not go away but many dogs show fewer flakes as adults than they do as puppies.


Having the disorder does not give you any help as to how severely your dog will or will not be affected. Many have symptoms that flare and subside thru out their lives and the majority appear to be limited to the flakes and none of the black patches. I was told by my vet and a long time breeder that the flakes are not itchy to the dog but I am suspicious of that. It goes against some common sense. That being said, I have an "itchy, scratchy" boy who will take every opportunity to roll and rub his entire body. He goes into a trance when he is scratched. He has been tested and is clear but if he was affected I might think the itchy was due to the disorder.


It also appears that there is a correlation between the severity of the disorder and where the dog came from. I believe that the severe symptoms have been noted more often in Europe. 


As for treatment it is all about reducing the flakes. Fish oil in the diet has been shown to help and frequent bathes has been show to help - even just getting the dog wet and letting them dry can help. Many working field dogs will have a reduction in the flakes due to the amount of time they get in water. That being said, slimy water can make it worse. Again, common sense tells us that slimy water can make any dog sick or cause their skin to be irritated. Bacteria laden water on open skin can certainly cause secondary infection to the skin and to the entire dog.

The great news is that the dog can live a long and healthy life in the vast majority of the cases.


There is an article on ICH in the July/Aug, 2011 issue of Golden Retriever News, published by the GRCA, that has great information about the disorder, although it is a little technical.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I've heard that it is *not* as rare as one might think. I wish more breeders would test their breeding stock prior to breeding to see if their dogs are carriers. In the link below, you will see what happens when you breed affected, carriers, and non-carriers.

OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene



bioteach said:


> This unusual inherited condition is rare in Goldens - most often it is seen in Westies. There are medicated shampoos that you could try and I believe that retinol (Retin-A) has shown promise as well. I would absolutely see a specialist in canine dermatology for the best course of action.
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way - please update us.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I've heard that it is *not* as rare as one might think. I wish more breeders would test their breeding stock prior to breeding to see if their dogs are carriers. In the link below, you will see what happens when you breed affected, carriers, and non-carriers.
> 
> OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene


 
You are right. It is not rare at all. In fact some very talented and well bred dogs have been tested and are carriers or affected. Prior to the dna test, it was not known what caused ICH and there was no tracking of who had it and who did not.

Please keep in mind the time line. The test became available in Dec 2010 - 25 months ago. That means that Optigen was able to offer it to US breeders. The article in the GRCA was the following summer. That was 18 months ago. Again, the prevailing mind set at the time was that it was not very common so why test for a seldom seen and non debilitating disorder. There are far more serious things to test for so why spend the money for the test for dandruff? Not my opinion, but that was a common opinion a few years ago. 

Opinions change over time - not overnight.

Optigen is not a data base and does not publish the results so we do not know how many dogs have actually been tested. That being said, goldendna.com (a voluntary database) shows 235 dogs tested with 24 Affected, 93 Carriers and 118 Clear. 

Today, most (good) breeders are making sure that at least one of the dogs is clear in a breeding but that does not do anything for the dogs that are already born and have the disorder. It will take another decade to gradually eliminate the disorder from the population.

Please note that I did not say eliminate the gene. Our gene pool is way to small to consider NOT breeding good dogs that are carriers or affected - we just need to be sure to breed around this genetic disorder.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW! Thanks so much for all of the very useful and informative posts! My boy is definitely itching and has the black flakes/scales in addition to the white, so until we get the test (a week or so) we won't know if he has this. We just found out that his mom is a carrier (not sure about the dad) which is why we are now super concerned.

Thanks again for the info, articles and the data! Feeling a little more relieved..


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is too bad he is allergic to fish. Some people I know of who have affected dogs bred before the test was available have ad success supplementing with herring oil, and feeding Acana Pacifica. 

Is he neutered? They have also found that altered dogs seem more likely to be symptomatic. Neutering also increases the incidence of thyroid issues which can impact skin as well. So I would do a thyroid panel as well if you have not already, as if he is hypothyroid that will intensify any skin issues he is having. The black patches mentioned would also really make me want to do thyroid (look up Dr. Jean Dodd's site and have it sent to her--her test is much more comprehensive than the standard ones vets send out to the routine labs. http://hemopet.org)

The gene is not rare in Goldens--field bred, american bred, or UK/European bred. It is everywhere. In the goldenDNA.org database, half of the dogs submitted who have been tested for it show as carrier or genetically affected, including some big-time field boys. We do not however seem to have as many of the really severely symptomatic cases among our genetically affected population as breeds such as Westies do. I showed a friend's imported boy at our specialty in the summer who came back as affected when he tested him. Shocked the heck out of all of us as he has never shown a symptom, not even flakes as a baby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was stunned to find out that Tito is a carrier. As far as anyone can tell/recall, there hasn't been an affected that anyone is aware of in either side of his pedigree. I even suspected the test to be wrong.
But since I now know he is a carrier, I will not breed him to any bitches that haven't been tested and found to be clear. While it's not a "horrendous" disease, why pass it on if we can help it?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I really appreciate the discussion here. I have a family member who has suffered from severe allergies with her 4-year-old Golden ever since she got him, even though she's had dogs for years and years. They got the Golden around the time she had her second kid, so the original thought was simply that the pregnancy had changed her allergy profile. However, the dog has at least two other full siblings who also have excessive dandruff, and the breeder hasn't yet started using the genetic test.

So my thinking is that it might make sense for them to rule out ichthyosis with a genetic test on this dog. It might be that my family member is no more allergic than she used to be but simply that there is a huge increase in the amount of dander in her home relative to what it used to be. If it turns out that it's ichthyosis and they can treat it with shampoo and supplements, then maybe they can reduce the dander a bit and help reduce the severity of her allergies.

Does anybody have any specific shampoo recommendations? I see all the recommendations for fish oil, which is great. They're already using that. Any other ideas?


----------



## zubinwadia (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, 

My golden (Lee, 2 yrs old) seems to have the symptoms of ichthyosis including the constant flakes, dark skin, hairloss to a certain extent and constant scratching. We have consulted our vet who has subscribed antibiotics and an aloe based cream but nothing seems to help as he is constantly scratching. 

I was just wondering if someone could highlight something slightly more effective so I can ease his misery to a certain extent. He doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain, however I do know that his constant need to scratch is causing him a lot of irritation. 

Any help would be awesome and much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Besides icthy, the symptoms you describe could also fit sarcoptic mange or low thyroid. Has he been checked for these?

There is a DNA test fir icthy, skin scrapings can help diagnose mange and blood work can be done to check thyroid function.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

My 8 month old Sadie has Ichthyosis. Have you tried a sulphur based shampoo. We shampoo and use an oatmeal conditioner once week along with a topical treatment once a week. It's a lot of work to maintain but it's well worth it. Most days you can't tell that she has Ichthyosis. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zubinwadia (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Linda and Darthsadier, 

Thank you for your feedback for the above. At the moment we are consulting another vet and considering more natural remedies for this condition as we don't want to pump our dog full of antibiotics and other meds. We did check with our vet who confirmed that it is ichthyosis and not fit sarcoptic mange or low thyroid. We have already got an aloe based shampoo with an oatmeal conditioner which has given him some relief from his scratching episodes. He has also provided us with a strict diet for him to follow so we are beginning his proper regime from today. Will keep you updated of the progress over here and will hopefully report back with good news  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

We put our pup on Dr. Harvey's food (it's a dehydrated oatmeal and you add protein: eggs, meat, fish, chicken, lentils, etc.). In 2 weeks we saw great improvements in his itching and skin. I can't be sure that this is what helped him, but are so glad that we took the breeders advice and put him on this food (along with fish oil and vitamin B) because he really got so much better. shampoos did nothing.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

With a DNA test available, I would still want to run it to positively confirm that you are dealing with ichthyosis. Its manifestation does share symptoms with the other diseases mentioned, so this is a definitive way to rule it in or out. The test is available through Antagene ICT-A - Ichthyosis/Golden Retriever | Antagene You would likely have to contact head office in France to order tests since there is not a dedicated office for your region. 

As far as treatment--baths with tar-based shampoos (like those people use for psoriasis) have been reported to help, and many people find using fish-based foods and fish-oil supplements makes a big difference. Antibiotics will not really help with the primary symptoms, as it is not an infection (unless the skin is so irritated that infections have gained a foothold--in which case those secondary conditions do need to be treated).


----------



## Buddys Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My puppy was just diagnosed as well. I've been shampooing him with medicated shampoo, extra omega 3 oil, & light brushing...he seems to be doing better. We put him on a good quality food too. The good thing is it doesnt seem to bother him! Hope both our dogs do okay!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Buddys Mom said:


> My puppy was just diagnosed as well. I've been shampooing him with medicated shampoo, extra omega 3 oil, & light brushing...he seems to be doing better. We put him on a good quality food too. The good thing is it doesnt seem to bother him! Hope both our dogs do okay!



It's defiantly a lot of work but it sounds like you found something that works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a side note, for anyone whose puppies are affected, please be sure to inform the breeder.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just a side note, for anyone whose puppies are affected, please be sure to inform the breeder.



I informed my breeder and they didn't seem to care. They had another litter right away. They are byb.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Buddys Mom said:


> My puppy was just diagnosed as well. I've been shampooing him with medicated shampoo, extra omega 3 oil, & light brushing...he seems to be doing better. We put him on a good quality food too. The good thing is it doesnt seem to bother him! Hope both our dogs do okay!


 
Remember that plain old water can be extremely effective in minimizing flakes. Just make sure it is clean(er) water. Bathing a dog is work - throwing bumpers into a lake or pond is fun.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Our vet said Maizie had this when she was just a few months old. We started putting a squirt of salmon oil in her food each morning and the flakiness cleared up. It's never been a problem since. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moby'smom (Feb 25, 2017)

*Managing golden with Ichthyosis*

Hi, my English Cream golden (one year old) also has been diagnosed with Ichthyosis. I've had a number of golden retrievers and when I noticed his flaking skin, grey colored areas, rough coat - all as a young puppy, I knew something wasn't quite right. Our vet knew very little about the condition, but a skin biopsy came back positive for Ichthyosis. He has been on Iams veterinary formula skin and coat (fish and potato), 20,000 iu of vitamin A orally, and wellactin omega 3 oil. Additionally I give him Missing Link skin and coat supplement. Topically the Douxo Calm shampoo has helped I think, but especially the Douxo Seborrhea micro-emulsion spray which I use on him daily. He has a mild case, but seems particularly susceptible to skin infections after swimming etc. I have had to put him on anti biotics several times for small skin lesions. However, in spite of all of that, he seems not to be particularly bothered by the Ichthyosis on a daily basis, and suffers much less than our previous golden who had chronic skin allergies and ear infections. So, I think it is manageable!


----------



## cristefa (Apr 27, 2017)

I have been using PURE extra Virgin Greek olive oil on all of my dogs food .. at every meal.. in additon i only feed her people food so no dog food that is horribly processed. Results are amazing.. while she still has dandruff it has reduced by 90 percent.


----------



## pdonley (May 3, 2017)

Deena said:


> I have a 5 year old Golden diagnosed with ichthyosis when he was a pup. He is doing well.


I have a golden puppy that was just diagnosed. It anyone has some products that work or information to share could you please email me at [email protected].

Thank you


----------



## dbgreenephoto (1 mo ago)

zubinwadia said:


> Hi, My golden (Lee, 2 yrs old) seems to have the symptoms of ichthyosis including the constant flakes, dark skin, hairloss to a certain extent and constant scratching. We have consulted our vet who has subscribed antibiotics and an aloe based cream but nothing seems to help as he is constantly scratching. I was just wondering if someone could highlight something slightly more effective so I can ease his misery to a certain extent. He doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain, however I do know that his constant need to scratch is causing him a lot of irritation. Any help would be awesome and much appreciated. Thanks.


 Get Appoquel medication. One once a day and the itching will subside plus medicated shampoos and hydrolyzed protein dog food.


----------

